# Carb cycling help



## Fsuphisig (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello after growing stagnant with my recomp I'm looking to get a bit more specific with my carb intake, I have researched some carb cycles and went to my goto source (Chris Aceto) but they all beat around the bush, aka buy my services and I'll set it up. Jw is anyone has a tried and proven system they have used in the past either pre contest or just on their own


----------



## TheLupinator (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm about to start a carb cycle type program - it's was designed more for athletes and strongman competitors that want to stay lean, rather than BBers


Monday - Low Carb / High Fat & Protein
Tuesday - Low Carb / High Fat & Protein
Wednesday - 24hr fast
Thursday - No Carb / Low Fat / High Protein
Friday - No Carb / Low Fat / High Protein
Saturday - High Carb & Protein / Low Fat
Sunday - High Carb & Protein / Low Fat


----------



## Jada (Mar 29, 2015)

I've done  carb cycling before and it worked wonders for me but remember  what works for me and what ever macros I've done doesn't mean it would work for u. It's a learning process  and u have to really take notes in the beginning  so u can understand  how ur body react.


----------



## Megatron28 (Mar 29, 2015)

TheLupinator said:


> I'm about to start a carb cycle type program - it's was designed more for athletes and strongman competitors that want to stay lean, rather than BBers
> 
> 
> Monday - Low Carb / High Fat & Protein
> ...



What is the rationale for the 24 hour fast thrown in there?


----------



## TheLupinator (Mar 29, 2015)

Megatron28 said:


> What is the rationale for the 24 hour fast thrown in there?




Fasting stimulates GH secretion and keeps overall calories for the week low - usually carb cycling is for cutting. Never done anything involving fasting - curious to see the results


----------



## Fsuphisig (Mar 30, 2015)

TheLupinator said:


> Fasting stimulates GH secretion and keeps overall calories for the week low - usually carb cycling is for cutting. Never done anything involving fasting - curious to see the results



Ive done some fasting but not for 24 hours! I liked it I lost a lot of bf quickly and not too much muscle, just gotta use gh and certain aminos. 
Anyone else ? I know some bb'ers on here gotta have some favorites


----------



## Fsuphisig (Apr 13, 2015)

So far I've been doing 4 medium can days (150-200) then two low days of about 25-50 then a high day of 400. On those low days I do fasted cardio and while I make up most of my lost carb calories with fat I do go into a deficit. So far I have gained 2 pounds and feel/look tighter so I'd say it has been a success. Strength is up as well


----------



## trodizzle (Apr 13, 2015)

Fsuphisig said:


> Hello after growing stagnant with my recomp I'm looking to get a bit more specific with my carb intake, I have researched some carb cycles and went to my goto source (Chris Aceto) but they all beat around the bush, aka buy my services and I'll set it up. Jw is anyone has a tried and proven system they have used in the past either pre contest or just on their own



While I don't cycle per say, I've had pretty good luck with my recomp by doing the following.

TDEE * .90 (or .80) = slight deficit per day (.90 = 10%, .80 = 20%)
50% of those calories come from protein
35% of those calories come from fats
15% of those calories come from carbs

I run that 6 days per week, then have one day where I reload on carbs, doubling carb intake.

I eat mostly the same thing every day except for 1 meal or so that varies.

I do run Test/Tren so the the tren is a big help with my recomp.

So for me, using the data above...

2,880 (TDEE) * .9 = 2,592

Protein (50% Goal) = 324 grams
Fats (35% Goal) =  101 grams
Carbs (15% goal) = 97 grams

On my reload day it would be

Protein (Percent gets messed up here but grams stay the same) = 324 grams
Fats (Percent gets messed up here but grams stay the same) =  101 grams
Carbs (Double my carbs from a regular day) =  194 grams

Hope this was useful.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Apr 19, 2015)

Wow that's a pretty low carb total for the week how is it working out ? Also what are your sources for fats


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 19, 2015)

TheLupinator said:


> Fasting stimulates GH secretion and keeps overall calories for the week low - usually carb cycling is for cutting. Never done anything involving fasting - curious to see the results



The release of GH after 24hrs of fasting is insignificant in terms of what it actually does for you.


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 19, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> The release of GH after 24hrs of fasting is insignificant in terms of what it actually does for you.


Thought it raised it %2000? Couldn't hurt. I'll see how it works for me.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 19, 2015)

TheLupinator said:


> Thought it raised it %2000? Couldn't hurt. I'll see how it works for me.



2000.35%


----------



## Fsuphisig (Apr 20, 2015)

I think there's a right way to fast and not lose muscle, it's quite commonplace among overseas bb'ers


----------

